# MF 135 turbo



## lalababa (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all, was wondering about adding a turbo to MF135, but can't get much info. on web . All I found out is a subaru impreza turbo fits and not to go above 7psi. My engine is a AD3 152 and I want to increase Hp a little. Any ifo appreciated.Bye


----------

